# Frage: Blitzlicht entfernen



## MOD4ever (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

 ich hab ein Bild von unserer Familie, das aber mit Blitzlicht vom Original fotografiert wurde. Kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben, wie ich das Blitzlicht aus dem Bild entfernen kann, oder kann mir das vielleicht sogar jemand machen?

hier gehts zum Bild!

 Danke schonmal!
 MfG MOD4ever


----------



## da_Dj (18. Dezember 2005)

Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit, dass Original nochmal zu fotografieren? Ich seh da definitv keine Chance, dass Bild zu 100% mehr vernünftig herzustellen, dafür ist es zu stark verblitzt. Alles darüber ist relativ einfach mit Kopierstempel und Reparaturstempel wiederherzustellen.


----------



## MOD4ever (18. Dezember 2005)

Danke für deine Tipps. Also das Bild kann ich schlecht nochmal fotografieren, weil meine Verwandten ziemlich weit weg wohnen. Aber dann werde ich das mit dem Kopier- und Reperaturstempel mal versuchen.

MfG MOD4ever


----------

